# τα μέτρα ασφαλείας είναι δρακόντεια



## nickel (Oct 9, 2012)

Ο Δράκων έδωσε στους Αθηναίους τους πολύ αυστηρούς νόμους που ονομάστηκαν δρακόντειοι. Μετά τους *δρακόντειους νόμους*, *δρακόντεια μέτρα* ονομάστηκαν τα πολύ αυστηρά μέτρα. Η σύμφραση υπάρχει στα λεξικά (π.χ. ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ) και χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και αρκετές δεκαετίες (δείτε πολλά και παλιά παραδείγματα στα γκουγκλοβιβλία). Είναι πιθανόν να επηρεαστήκαμε από τη γαλλική χρήση (*mesures draconiennes*). Η φράση υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά: *draconian measures*, π.χ. _draconian security measures_.
Συνώνυμα: _tight / stringent / robust / rigorous security measures_.

Άλλα ελληνικά συντάγματα με τα _μέτρα ασφάλειας_:
_τα μέτρα ασφαλείας θα είναι δρακόντεια / αυστηρά / ενισχυμένα / αυξημένα / πρωτοφανή_


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 10, 2012)

ασφυκτικά, όταν πραγματώνονται από πολυάριθμο προσωπικό, π.χ. κάθε 5 μέτρα κι αστυνομικός κτλ
εξονυχιστικά, όταν περιλαμβάνουν κι έρευνα και σωματικό έλεγχο, όπως πριν από είσοδο σε εγκαταστάσεις.

Με την ευκαιρία ξέρω ότι στην αστυνομική αργκό χρησιμοποιείται και σκέτη η λέξη μέτρα αντί για την περίφραση μέτρα ασφαλείας/τάξης, όπως π.χ.
πολλά μέτρα
πάλι μέτρα 
μας πέθαναν στα μέτρα 
έχει μέτρα αύριο; κτλ κτλ. 
Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα ήταν αυτό στα αγγλικά. Ευτυχώς στα δελτία τύπου το αποφεύγουν. 

ΥΓ 3 μήνες χωρίς TV και net. Η απόλυτη αποτοξίνωση, αλλά και το απόλυτο πελάγωμα στην επιστροφή.


----------

